# What breed are these



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Brown guys?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

No way to tell from this picture. Wait awhile and then post better pictures when they are a bit older.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You could check the wing feathers if they are 2-3 days old.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The brown guys could be ameraucana, but as stated, a bit early, or maybe try to get some close ups.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

They are in the coop now, 2 weeks old.

I just can't get a close up


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you post a picture that gives us a little more detail? We need to see faces and patterns on their backs.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Two attempted photos.
They don't trust me at all.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

So, what breed are they.


----------

